# Greenhouse, supplies and plants for pickup



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I have only about a month and a half left until the move. Below is a rough list of items for sale. If you are interested please pm me or email at [email protected] for a faster response. I will give good deals on plants and supplies depending on what is picked up. Please dont expect a huge discount for small purchases. Contact me to setup a day to stop by.
Some items to be sold:
plants, broms, greenhouse, pots, trays, growing supplies, shelves, fans, hanging baskets, media, supply racks, brewers yeast, methly paraben, tanks, shipping supplies, moss, etc.

Some items like the plants can move now and other items like the greenhouse and shipping supplies would have to wait a couple weeks until things get cleared out.
J


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think we should just have a meeting at your place. I bet you get rid of everything faster... and it can be your last hurrah! Just throwin it out there...


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldnt mind doing something small on the order of 10-15 people. The one back in may just got out of hand. There were somewhere around 75 people in total here and that was just to many.
J


----------

